# ADA NAMH V NAG Green



## Mark Evans (9 Jul 2011)

For some time now, I've been running the NAMH, which for me, is too warm and renders a yellowish cast. Ideal for showing red plants, but not really to my taste.

I've now got NAG green, which I've been after for sometime. 

Here you can clearly see the difference. This is pretty accurate in terms of 'what you see'

I'll update this, when it's planted. I'll also compare Arcadia and Geisemann.

I've not adjusted this in any way.


----------



## Stu Worrall (9 Jul 2011)

lol! i wouldnt know which white balance to choose to take that!  I love mine, especially at startup when it starts blue then turns white.  Tank's gonna be a good un


----------



## Mark Evans (9 Jul 2011)

stuworrall said:
			
		

> lol! i wouldnt know which white balance to choose to take that!



not too tricky stu. Live view helped tonnes. 

one thing i had to do was underexpose, as to not lose the colours too much   

I've put a green above the 60 and the greens really 'pop'


----------



## ghostsword (9 Jul 2011)

That is a massive difference and actually like the warmer colors better. 
The green light is just odd, but I would imagine that light filtered through a canopy of trees would-be green. 

.


----------



## Tony Swinney (9 Jul 2011)

Hi mark, it's nice to see a real comparison of the 2 side by side like that.  I put the Green in my Solar 1 initially but really didn't like it. Sure it made the green plants appear greener, but because it made the whole tank ( and room ! ) green too the effect lost - it just looked like a horrible colour cast was over everything !

I went back to the NAMH bulb and much preferred it - it's a far more natural colour temperature for me.

Tony


----------



## viktorlantos (9 Jul 2011)

Hey Mark, this is a nice shot on the bulbs.   Wondering why companies are not selling their stuff this way. Would make it much more easy to understand the differences.

We're using the green also in our gallery. Green scapes looks awesome under that. But that may be right it could be an issue when the tank is close to your living place and warm colors get a green hue easily. Even skin tones will be green under that.


----------



## George Farmer (9 Jul 2011)

Fascinating comparison.  Well done, Mark.

I think the human eye makes automatic adjustments, so the contrast in terms of CR in the image vs. seeing them for real maybe larger in the image.

From the image the NA is too warm/yellow, and the NAG is too cool/green and I wouldn't be happy with either.  

However, I know for a fact that I would be happier with one or the other seeing them in the flesh.

I think which one would depend on the situation and 'scape, like Viktor has suggested.

From a plant growth perspective I would assume that the NA-Green would have less PAR, as green is reflected, thus giving the green rendition.  Interestingly the human eye is most sensitive to the green part of the spectrum, so may actually _appear_ brighter.  But we all know that 2 x 150w MH is likely overkill for most plants anyway, so actual PAR is almost irrelevant.

At the end of the day, it's a matter of taste, and one cannot argue with that.  

Thanks for sharing, Mark.  Killer set-up mate.


----------



## Mark Evans (10 Jul 2011)

It's interesting to read others opinions, and user experiences. There's not much talk about ADA colour rendition.

Viktor's right. Depending on plant layout, the choice of bulb can play a huge role in the over all look of a scape (real time viewing)

Just look at the vids coming from NAG, and you'll always spot which lamp amano is using. ones with red plants mostly feature NAMH, and of course, green plants...NAG Green. 

I like the green, but i know what i'm like...i get bored easy, and often find myself changing T5 bulbs as often as my keks, just to create and different CR.


----------



## flygja (11 Jul 2011)

The NAMH is more pleasing to the eye from the pic but I guess it'll be radically different once water and plants hit the tank. Thanks a lot for the comparison, first time I've seen such a simple yet effective comparison side-by-side.

I can't imagine how much fun you'll get out of an LED luminaire with detachable LED modules and a whole bunch of cool white, warm white, neutral, red, green and blue LEDs to play with


----------

